# Fighting against depression



## Endymion (Sep 23, 2012)

What do you do when you are depressed or want to cheer up?
I found that the best way to destroy depression is to listen to this song.



Aquaman's Rousing Song of Heroism - YouTube


----------



## Reaver (Sep 23, 2012)

I go to this website and play any of the bazillion cool games, movies or anything else they have there.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Drink, preferably vodka; the saddest of all liquors.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought it was Gin that made you cry.

Vodka makes me wanna fight... so I stay off it...


----------



## FatCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Vodka for me is an instant depressant. Tequila though...yeah. I've been arrested because of that vicious liquid.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 23, 2012)

Wallow in my misery and wait for it to pass. I'll take a nap, eat something (a lot) and play games. I may or may not try to find someone to have a chat with.


----------



## Hogin Yodeler (Sep 23, 2012)

I do what Svrtnsse does. I eat and play games and go to bed early in hopes that some extra sleep will help. Usually I'm only depressed for a day.


----------



## Kit (Sep 23, 2012)

I go to the jiu jitsu school and knock people down and choke them.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Sep 24, 2012)

Hogin Yodeler said:


> I do what Svrtnsse does. I eat and play games and go to bed early in hopes that some extra sleep will help. Usually I'm only depressed for a day.



Everything looks better in the morning light.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 24, 2012)

I've lived with manic depression for seventeen years.  I I try not to take myself too seriously, do some things I enjoy, try to get some sun and exercise, and go back to regular life in a couple days when it passes.  

Sometimes, just getting dressed nice and grocery shopping is good, much better than sitting in sweats all day not moving...


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 24, 2012)

Caged Maiden said:


> I've lived with manic depression for seventeen years.  I I try not to take myself too seriously, do some things I enjoy, try to get some sun and exercise, and go back to regular life in a couple days when it passes.
> 
> Sometimes, just getting dressed nice and grocery shopping is good, much better than sitting in sweats all day not moving...



I know just how that can be. I have a lot of trouble just finding things to do.

A normal person might find themselves bored by having to mooch around a city from 9am-4pm while their partner attends a professional course. In my case, I enjoyed sitting in a waterstone's Illy cafe reading my new Iain M Banks novel. Simply getting out of the house and doing something different was good enough  It helps that Liverpool is pretty amusing.

So yes, I wholy agree with the idea of doing something different as a pick-me-up. Some people love routine, some people hate it.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 25, 2012)

I rely on the song that kept me sane while I climbed down a steep rocky hillside where I felt unsafe one time in Greece:

[video=youtube_share;fNy8llTLvuA]http://youtu.be/fNy8llTLvuA[/video]


----------



## Chilari (Sep 25, 2012)

And since there's a limit to one video per post, this too: Frank Turner's If Ever I Stray. The whole album this is on is great, but this has come on the radio twice now when I've left the other office after a long hard day and I have literally shouted along to it going at 60mph down the M6.

[video=youtube_share;vvxUakzHZcM]http://youtu.be/vvxUakzHZcM[/video]

Also Johnny Derp. For some reason imgur won't let me rehost it to post here. Do a Google image search if you've not seen it before.


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 25, 2012)

I commend you for the choice of song Chilari and would just like to say we are waiting _feverishly_ for the new album... see as how the single is pretty damn cool.

Mumford & Sons are a wonderful pick me up.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to buy the new album as soon as I can. And while Mumford and Sons' songs are great, Marcus's mustache in the Winter Winds video freaks me out. It's so wrong.

Edit: apparently the new album came out yesterday. So that means I'll buy it on Friday when I get paid. Yay! (I hate this end of the month)

Edit 2: Scratch that my fuel expenses from work just got paid today! Back in business baby!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 25, 2012)

I tend to get depressed easily over nothing and my cure is: time. Literally every single time I feel depressed I just wait it out and I am fine. I think I realize that I really don't have anything to really complain about. But if I want to get in a better mood I'll try and watch a movie or play a video game (not an online one as I can be very competitive lol)

I'll post a song here too, though the ending gets a little heavy but that's fine with me >


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

If I need a pick-me-up I go walking, sometimes in the town where I live but better if I can get away from people to the woods or heathland.
The trouble is that I often get the need at 03.00. I've been stopped by the police more than once and followed home [apparently walking around at 03.00 and not being drunk or stoned is suspicious]. In the woods you meet badgers and deer and lots of animals that don't seem so shy at night.
But if it is Depression settling in, then I try and ride it out. I go all but silent and don't talk to anyone if I can avoid it. Walking still helps but so does writing things down - especially the slightly stranger thoughts that come to me. And then do lots of lots of planning - I can have some "_great_" ideas when in Depression but a lot of them [okay - all of them] look crazy and dangerous a few days/weeks later. 
One thing I don't do ever when I have Depression is drink. That can be a fatal combination that I have seen before.
But if I just need to soften the edges for an hour or two - Mulled wine.  A nice stoneware beaker of mulled wine - it holds about a pint so can last all night long and well in to the next day with the hangover...


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

Get UV Sun 30 min a day, I run 5k in the morn (raises endorphins and testosterone levels, also fixes seratonin for good sleep). Get good sleep, eat more balanced, workout. I was diagnosed with depression and when I went from 24% Body fat to 6% body fat from the changes I mentioned, now Im balanced.  People can take control. Sometimes its with medicine, sometimes with a life change --sometimes with a song or a one night stand lol


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 26, 2012)

Different reasons for depression, different ways to fix it.

Sometimes a song, sometimes a walk, sometimes play with the dog.


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

Sometimes, by singing a song, while walking your dog, and playing in a bog by chasing a frog.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddly, I listen to loud, violent, depressing songs when I'm depressed, and somehow that makes me feel better. Tool, NIN, and Metallica appear a lot on my playlist when that happens.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 27, 2012)

Hopefully the Metallica is all black album or before, or your level of depression will increase!


----------



## Ireth (Sep 27, 2012)

Kitty pics and gifs are always a nice little pick-me-up.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 27, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Oddly, I listen to loud, violent, depressing songs when I'm depressed, and somehow that makes me feel better. Tool, NIN, and Metallica appear a lot on my playlist when that happens.


It scares away the deamons!!!


----------



## Alva (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm familiar with major depression and anxiety, myself. During the worst of times I either sleep around the clock or can't sleep for days. Lack of sleep has a nice, dulling effect during nighttime, but in the end of the day or week (or month) I'm feeling like drowning.

Lately I've found out listening to audiobooks is quite calming. Also, doodling during the lectures is one of the most relaxing things in the world. During lecture hours my thoughts usually stop racing around and it feels like my brains are able to take a break from jumping from random topics to topics to topics to topics. It's like sleeping eyes wide open and understanding every word that is being said. I like to listen to music and to read whenever I'm able to concentrate. Writing is something I do every single day. I don't care if it's a paragraph or ten pages as long as I keep writing.

I'd really like to enjoy walking or running but - unfortunately - I just don't. I bike a lot, though. And what comes to food: when I'm down I couldn't care less for eating or prepering a meal. The food doesn't even taste anything. Nonetheless, I'd like to think of myself as a quite a cheery personality. I highly value a good conversation, love to chat with my sister over the facebook and enjoy petting my roomie's cat, afterall.

- - -

Concerning on my music choices, Pogo is one my favourites when in a foul mood. The type of his music is far from my usual pick, but somehow his pieces tend to make me smile. I'm linking _Whisperlude_ here (never seen the movie, by the way, I simply admire the rhythm) but I also recommend _Alice_, _Upular_ and _White Magic_ among others. I had difficult time deciding which one to choose.


----------



## Alva (Sep 27, 2012)

In regards to Pogo still, when I originally introduced my sister to Pogo's music, I made her to try tell the movies/TV-series that each song was based on. It was a lot of fun. : )

And I forgot a youtube song list playing on the background and happened to stumble upon my all time favourite from Pogo, _Bloom_:






The atmosphere in this song always makes me think of one of my characters. : D

Sorry for spamming... I'll stop now.


----------



## SlimShady (Sep 29, 2012)

When I get depressed I usually just go to bed and sleep.  But, sometimes I workout because that automatically makes you happier.  Or I'll just got hit the punching bag a few times or find someone that wants to box.


----------



## laurencewins (Sep 29, 2012)

Depression isn't easy to handle at times. Sometimes you have to let yourself be depressed for a short while and it will pass. Generally, distractions are the best way to help yourself out of the hole. I am glad that I am only on low doses of meds now compared to 7 years ago and I hope that I never go back to that dark place again.
There are also websites online dedicated to mental illness and support and you can chat to others. I used to moderate in several of them and they really do help people.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 11, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Oddly, I listen to loud, violent, depressing songs when I'm depressed, and somehow that makes me feel better. Tool, NIN, and Metallica appear a lot on my playlist when that happens.


I've done that.
Godsmack, FFDP, long ago it was the Violent fems, 

at work my wallpaper is of my dog sleeping, it is so relaxing to see the picture of her sleeping, I am less stressed.

On the reverse, I listen to Medieval music era music and relax.

Stairway to heaven on a harp:
Stairway to Heaven on Harp - full version &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 24, 2012)

FatCat said:


> Drink, preferably vodka; the saddest of all liquors.



I think you mean best. Rum does fine in a bind though.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 24, 2012)

I sometimes sing and spend time with my pets [especially cuddling]. Music is my oxygen, but I listen to it so much that it does little to cheer me up. If I don't listen for a few days, it's like hearing it for the first time.

I have depression and a pretty bad case of anxiety. Hell, I'm anxious as I write this.


----------

